# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  dua  te   jem  moderator   ne  forum

## legjenda12

dua  te   jem  moderator   ne  forum   nese   mujndet

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Shum kerkes e sakt,thjesh paster e bukur. Mos ja mohoni kolegut nje te drejte qe i takon

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Hyllien

U regjistrova ne nje forum tjeter me pare dhe te njejten teme lexova...ne sa forume po don me u bo moderator o legjenda ?

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Akuamarini

forumi albasouli

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017),*Neteorm* (05-10-2017)

----------


## legjenda12

ju   faleminderoj    shum    nga  zemra   te   kam  kerko   shum   ka   mundesi   te  bizedojm   si  velezer

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## xhori

e  ke teseren e pd?

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## legjenda12

mire   mbrema   albo   dua  jem  moderator

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Davius

O legjendo i motit 1983, definohu paksa, bëhu më i qartë me kërkesën tende:

1) Fillimisht, nga të lindi kjo ide briliante për marrjen e këtij hapi kaq madhor për moderim të FSH-së?
2) Pse dëshiron të bëhesh moderator në FSH, për ambicie personale dhe karrierë apo për kontribut gjithë-popullor?
3) Cilat janë planet tuaja në të ardhmen për moderim të FSH-së?
4) A përputhet platforma jote për moderime forumesh me natyrën e FSH-së apo a kanë pikëtakime të përbashkëta?
5) Cilat nën-forume dëshiron t'i moderosh, forumet e Problemeve Ndërkombëtare, Shkencës apo nën-forumin Klubi i Fëmijëve të Lumtur?

Nëse arrini t'i elaboroni qartë këto pyetjet e mia, unë do asistoj t'i të besh jo vetëm moderator, madje edhe supermoderator, ose ose edhe admin pse jo...  :uahaha:

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## legjenda12

dua   jem   sherbim  mire   kuptim  respekt   nder   shqiptar

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## legjenda12

une  legjenda   jap   kuntribut   si   ju  jap  keta   moderator  aktual  qe   jan  por  une  do  jem  me  aktive

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Darius

Me pare meso shqip, pastaj lexo rregulloren e forumit qe te mesosh se si fillimisht t'i bindesh asaj rregullore e pastaj te besh te tjeret qe t'i binden. Fillo kontribuo per forumin ne pergjithesi e ate qe ke deshire te moderosh ne vecanti e me pas mund te kerkosh te behesh moderator. Ti ke gjithsej 11 postime nga te cilat nje pjese ishin tek nenforumi i prezantimeve ku ne vend qe te prezantohesh kishe serisht kerkuar per t'u bere moderator. Me pak fjale, se ke idene sesi funksionin ky forum, ske idene dhe as respekton rregullat aktuale dhe kerkon te behesh moderator?

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017),legjenda12 (18-09-2015)

----------


## legjenda12

po   e  vertet   esht   mik  por    ka  pervoje  ne  forum  kam  qen  shum   aktive  edhe  kam  zgjedhur  forum   shqiptar   kuntribut

----------


## WesternBlot

Mos e beni moderator kete .Nuk duket i sinqert dhe as " i paster" .

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## legjenda12

ku  qendron   arsyeja   qfar  te  keq  ke

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## legjenda12

tash  presim   vendim e  albos   legjenda   nga  tetova e   maqedonise  jete  moderator

----------

